# Loud Parties & Shouting Next Door-Party Host is a Police Officer Family



## tsrs (Aug 9, 2011)

We (multiple neighbors) are awakened several nights/week by loud drunken profane arguments, shouting, etc. Obviously we could call the police, but the family doing the partying/shouting/profanities are not only long time owners/neighbors, but also a police officer. They do not phyically assault one another, but come pretty close to it with the verbal assaults of one another.

No one dares rock the boat on this, but years of this is getting old. Our children should not be exposed to this, let alone adults. 

What will happen to us if neighbors, one or all of us, contact MA city police to complain and ask for help? Will anything actually be done to solve the problem? We are about at the end of our patience on this.

Thank you.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Call your local pd anonymous, report noise complaint. Problem solved.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Sounds like my house

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=42.506472,-71.584557


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

tsrs said:


> Our children should not be exposed to this, let alone adults.


It's YOUR job to protect your children from this. Why don't you grow a pair instead of coming off as a sniveling do nothing. The fact that this person is a police officer won't matter to a supervisor who wants things quiet on his/her watch.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Call and complain


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Has anyone in your neighborhood ever approached the noisy neighbor and asked politely for them to tone it down? Why don't you and a couple of others try this sometime when the "party" is not going on. You may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

‪Lakeview Terrace Bachelor Party‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> hmmmm, I've never heard of MA city police. When did they come into existence and whats there jurisdiction? What's their pay? Do they have Ch. 90?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

Speak to the neighbor very politely the next day, and if that doesn't work, call the police the next time it happens. If it's a legitimate problem, it will be dealt with.....by a supervisor if necessary, as mentioned.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

tsrs said:


> We (multiple neighbors) are awakened several nights/week by loud drunken profane arguments, shouting, etc. Obviously we could call the police, but the family doing the partying/shouting/profanities are not only long time owners/neighbors, but also a police officer. They do not phyically assault one another, but come pretty close to it with the verbal assaults of one another.
> 
> No one dares rock the boat on this, but years of this is getting old. Our children should not be exposed to this, let alone adults.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. I will tone it down a bit. It should be all quiet from this point on.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I call bullshit! WE all KNOw police officers dont party. Theyre the epitimy of the perfect citizen and would never do anything to offend their neighbors.Besides theyre to tired to party after working 198 hrs a week.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Are you my next goor neighbor in Billerica? The noise is from my 91 year old Uncle and his 3 Phillipino maids. I'll tell them to tone it down but it's tough. It's the only time they can make the vidios


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I call bullshit! WE all KNOw police officers dont party. Theyre the epitimy of the perfect citizen and would never do anything to offend their neighbors.Besides theyre to tired to party after *padding their obscenely bloated pensions*


FIFY, courtesy of the Massachusetts Media Guide checklist.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

> I call bullshit! WE all KNOw police officers dont party. Theyre the epitimy of the perfect citizen and would never do anything to offend their neighbors.Besides theyre to tired to party after working 198 hrs a week.


In order to have an out of control party like the OP posted about, alcohol would need to be involved and we all know that police officers do not consume alcohol. EVER!


----------

